# Termini che hanno una traduzione diversa in American English e in British English - PLEASE CONTRIBUTE!



## Paulfromitaly

Teerex51 said:


> *Termine in italiano: *fegato (fig. per "coraggio")*
> Termine in AmE: *moxie*
> Termine in BrE: *bottle



I think I've also heard "pluck" in the UK


----------



## Teerex51

_Pluck _is synonymous with _courage, fortitude_ in AE, too. _Bottle_, however, would never be used with a similar meaning.


----------



## AshleySarah

Teerex51 said:


> *Termine in italiano: *fegato (fig. per "coraggio")*
> Termine in AmE: *moxie*
> Termine in BrE: *bottle



I'm not familiar with "bottle" in BE with the meaning of courage/pluck, but I am familiar with "guts" and "gumption" with those meanings.


----------



## Tegs

Guts is another synonym for bottle, but I'm not sure if that's BE only or used in both. I don't see why pluck couldn't be used, it would be fine in BE (although it's a bit old-fashioned to my ears).


----------



## Teerex51

AshleySarah said:


> I'm not familiar with "bottle" in BE with the meaning of courage/pluck, but I am familiar with "guts" and "gumption" with those meanings.



I'm sure our BE contingent will soon weigh in with their opinions._ 

Guts_ and _gumption _are widely used in AE, too, so they don't qualify for this thread.  

And, Tegs, I think _pluck _is a bit dated in AE, too....


----------



## sound shift

Yeah, "He's got a lot of bottle" is BE slang, and "bottle" does indeed mean "courage" here.


----------



## curiosone

Paulfromitaly said:


> *Termine in italiano*: concordare con
> *Termine in AmE*: to jibe with
> *Termine in BrE*: to match / to tally with



Ciao Paul 
This AE speaker isn't familiar with "jibe with" (unless it's some sort of modern slang I don't know about).  So I have no idea what you might mean (in Italian) by "concordare con" if not simply "to agree with".

*Termine in italiano*: moto, motocicletta
*Termine in AmE*: motorcycle
*Termine in BrE*: motorbike

*Termine in italiano*: motorino
*Termine in AmE*: motorbike
*Termine in BrE*: ?

I only supply the above, because in AE we distinguish between motorcycles and motorbikes, although motorcyclists often refer to themseles as "bikers" (tho' I'm not certain whether it's more BE and/or Canadian than U.S. English).


----------



## AshleySarah

*Termine in italiano*: motorino
*Termine in AmE*: motorbike
*Termine in BrE*: scooter/motor scooter


----------



## L'Enrico

*Termine in italiano*: cassettone (also canterale)
*Termine in AmE*: dresser
*Termine in BrE*: chest of drawers

E.


----------



## Teerex51

Mornin' Curio 


curiosone said:


> Ciao Paul
> This AE speaker isn't familiar with "jibe with" (unless it's some sort of modern slang I don't know about).


Mmmh. _To jibe with_ (often misspelled as _jive_) is actually a 200-year-old americanism. _"His account didn't jibe with the evidence."_


curiosone said:


> *Termine in italiano*: motorino
> *Termine in AmE*: motorbike
> *Termine in BrE*: ?
> 
> I only supply the above, because in AE we distinguish between motorcycles and motorbikes, although motorcyclists often refer to themseles as "bikers".


The two terms are often used indifferently by [us] bikers. To avoid confusion, I would translate _motorino_ with (_motor) scooter_ or even _moped. 

_The US DOT defines a _motorcycle_ as:_ A two- or three-wheeled motor vehicle designed to transport one or two people, including motor scooters, minibikes, and mopeds. _So it's a generic term pretty much equivalent to the Italian_ motociclo.
_(You further define your choice of wheels by using such words as: _custom, bagger, dresser, crotch-rocket, sports [bike], dual-sport, off-road, tourer, sports-tourer, V-Twin, _etc.)  Let's see if any US riders wish to chime in.


----------



## wildan1

L'Enrico said:


> *Termine in italiano*: cassettone (also canterale)
> *Termine in AmE*: dresser
> *Termine in BrE*: chest of drawers
> 
> E.


I grew up in the US hearing both chest of drawers and dresser as synonyms for the exactly same thing. 
Unless dresser is unknown in BE I see no distinction here.


----------



## sound shift

BE has both 'dresser' and 'chest of drawers', but in BE they are not synonyms.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

sound shift said:


> BE has both 'dresser' and 'chest of drawers', but in BE they are not synonyms.



Would you please elaborate?
We already have these entries, are they accurate?

*Termine in italiano*: *cassettone *(see photo)
*Termine in AmE*: dresser / bureau
*Termine in BrE*: chest of drawers

*Termine in italiano*: *credenza* (see photo)
*Termine in AmE*: buffet
*Termine in BrE*: sideboard / dresser


----------



## AshleySarah

Paul, I agree with your BE entries on cassettone and credenza.  There's another piece of bedroom furniture which, in BE, is called a "dressing table".  This is more or less a chest of drawers with a mirror attached.  I think it's called a "toeletta" in Italian (???) but I've no idea what it is in AE.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

AshleySarah said:


> Paul, I agree with your BE entries on cassettone and credenza.  There's another piece of bedroom furniture which, in BE, is called a "dressing table".  This is more or less a chest of drawers with a mirror attached.  I think it's called a "toeletta" in Italian (???) but I've no idea what it is in AE.



Yes, we call that toeletta 

*Termine in italiano*: *toeletta* (see photo)
*Termine in AmE*: ??
*Termine in BrE*: dressing table


----------



## Teerex51

Paulfromitaly said:


> Yes, we call that toeletta
> 
> Termine in italiano: toeletta (see photo)
> *Termine in AmE*: *vanity *or* dressing table *
> Termine in BrE: dressing table


----------



## AshleySarah

So what would this be called in Italian and AE?  We call it a vanity unit. 

http://www.google.com.au/search?q=d...=univ&ei=AMB7Ud3aCoOfiQf5toGwDg&ved=0CJEBELAE


----------



## wildan1

Paulfromitaly said:


> Yes, we call that toeletta
> 
> *Termine in italiano*: *toeletta* (see photo)
> *Termine in AmE*: ??
> *Termine in BrE*: dressing table


I would call that _a vanity table_. It is found in a bedroom, not a bathroom. 

I would call the various items shown in the Google page (BE "vanity units") _bathroom sink units_.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Right, so we can also add this

*Termine in italiano*: *mobiletto con lavandino* (see photo)
*Termine in AmE*: bathroom sink unit
*Termine in BrE*: vanity unit


----------



## Tegs

wildan1 said:


> I would call that _a vanity table_. It is found in a bedroom, not a bathroom.
> 
> I would call the various items shown in the Google page (BE "vanity units") _bathroom sink units_.



I'd call all of those "bathroom sink units" too. Never heard of "vanity units" before.

PS. I think dressing table and vanity (table) are synonyms in BE. Vanity table might've started off AE but it isn't so clear cut now. Don't think it's worth including 



Paulfromitaly said:


> Would you please elaborate?
> We already have these entries, are they accurate?
> 
> *Termine in italiano*: *cassettone *(see photo)
> *Termine in AmE*: dresser / bureau
> *Termine in BrE*: chest of drawers
> 
> *Termine in italiano*: *credenza* (see photo)
> *Termine in AmE*: buffet
> *Termine in BrE*: sideboard / dresser



They are accurate except for "sideboard". A sideboard is not a synonym for a dresser. 

This sort of thing is a sideboard:
http://mto.lauraashley.com/furniture/cabinet/3561610/confirmation/dorset-sideboard?tmcampid=110&tmad=c&tmplaceref=14779&source={ifpe:1}{ifpla:2}&gclid=CKyh_8f56rYCFYXMtAodU28A9g


----------



## london calling

I would also have said _bathroom sink unit_ for a _mobiletto con lavandino_, but I checked it out on Google and apparently we do talk about _vanity units_ in BE. A new one on me, I have to admit.


----------



## CPA

london calling said:


> I would also have said _bathroom sink unit_ for a _mobiletto con lavandino_, but I checked it out on Google and apparently we do talk about _vanity units_ in BE. A new one on me, I have to admit.



Fascinating. To me it's only ever a hand basin in the bathroom and a sink in the kitchen.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Termine in italiano*: addetto alle vendite
*Termine in AmE*: sales associate
*Termine in BrE*: sales assistant / sales executive


----------



## italtrav

<<*Termine in italiano: *fegato (fig. per "coraggio")*
Termine in AmE: *moxie*
Termine in BrE: *bottle>>

Moxie was originally the trade name of a soft drink once sold as a tonic that, to paraphrase Garrison Keillor, gave shy folks the get-up-and-go to get up and do what's got to be done. It is still produced today in small quantities, but I don't think that the term today is anymore widespread than the soda, and I don't believe it can be used today except as self-consciously old-fashioned speech. However, I don't have a contemporary idiomatic alternative.


----------



## london calling

Paulfromitaly said:


> *Termine in italiano*: addetto alle vendite
> *Termine in AmE*: sales associate
> *Termine in BrE*: sales assistant / sales executive


A Sales Executive is a "Dirigente", not a Sales Assistant.


----------



## curiosone

Paulfromitaly said:


> *Termine in italiano*: addetto alle vendite
> *Termine in AmE*: sales associate
> *Termine in BrE*: sales assistant / sales executive





london calling said:


> A Sales Executive is a "Dirigente", not a Sales Assistant.



Also, "sales assistant" can be used in AE, too - as well as "sales clerk" (I don't think I've ever used "sales associate").


----------



## Paulfromitaly

curiosone said:


> Also, "sales assistant" can be used in AE, too - as well as "sales clerk" (I don't think I've ever used "sales associate").



I recently heard it on an American TV show (a woman was asked about her job and she said she was a "sales associate"), that's why I've mentioned it


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi curiosone and Paul - yes "sales associate" is quite popular here for the lowly "sales clerk."  I guess it's in the same tradition as "sanitation engineer" for "garbageman."


----------



## curiosone

I guess it's like referring to a "secretary" as an "executive assistant."


----------



## wildan1

curiosone said:


> I guess it's like referring to a "secretary" as an "executive assistant."


The modern US term for _secretary _is _admin(istrative) assistant; for executive secretary--executive assistant. _


----------



## ginestre

Tegs said:


> They are accurate except for "sideboard". A sideboard is not a synonym for a dresser.
> 
> This sort of thing is a sideboard:
> http://mto.lauraashley.com/furniture/cabinet/3561610/confirmation/dorset-sideboard?tmcampid=110&tmad=c&tmplaceref=14779&source={ifpe:1}{ifpla:2}&gclid=CKyh_8f56rYCFYXMtAodU28A9g



I agree that the photo could be a sideboard, but only if it's in a dining-room: a sideboard must contain plates, dishes and other crockery as wella s cutlery, napkins etc. Sideboards are where you keep the stuff you use to set the table. In one of the photos it seems to be in a  bedroom, where it would need another name. But quite what that other name would be is unclear to me.


----------



## DearPrudence

So maybe we could add:

*Termine in italiano: *segretario esecutivo → Assistente/Segretaria di Direzione*
Termine in AmE: *executive secretary/assistant*
Termine in BrE: *PA/Personal assistant
?


----------



## london calling

sound shift said:


> BE has both 'dresser' and 'chest of drawers', but in BE they are not synonyms.


For sure. They are two different things.

A _cassettone/comò_ is a chest of drawers, a (Welsh, kitchen) dresser is a _credenza. Here's _a photo of a kitchen dresser.



DearPrudence said:


> So maybe we could add:
> 
> *Termine in italiano: *segretario esecutivo*
> Termine in AmE: *executive secretary/assistant*
> Termine in BrE: *PA/Personal assistant
> ?


No, that in Italian is an "Assistente/Segretaria di Direzione".


----------



## wildan1

london calling said:


> A _cassettone/comò_ is a chest of drawers, a (Welsh, kitchen) dresser is a _credenza. Here's _a photo of a kitchen dresser.


That photo shows what in AE we would call _a sideboard_--yes, in a dining room or possibly a kitchen. AE _chest of drawers/dresser_ (synonyms) would only be found in a bedroom.


----------



## london calling

That's another difference, then. A _sideboard_ in BE is this sort of thing, which we normally keep in the dining room (or dining area, if you've got one of those big combined kitchen/diner things) .  Oddly enough, that is also a _credenza_ in Italian: they don't distinguish between a dresser and a sideboard as we do in BE.

_A chest of drawers_ would normally be found in a bedroom.

OT. I have a antique one in one of my bathrooms but that's because a)  it looks good in there and b) I like having somewhere to keep all the towels as well as  a surface to stand things on: this one  has beautiful deep drawers and a marble top!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

wildan1 said:


> That photo shows what in AE we would call _a sideboard_--yes, in a dining room or possibly a kitchen. AE _chest of drawers/dresser_ (synonyms) would only be found in a bedroom.



Would you also call it buffet? Or is a buffet different from a sideboard?


----------



## wildan1

Paulfromitaly said:


> Would you also call it buffet? Or is a buffet different from a sideboard?


Yes, I could call it a _buffet_ as well--perhaps even moreso than a _sideboard_--don't ask me why!

Google image shows the same photos for both terms --sideboard furniture & buffet furniture --when I search on them. (You need to add "furniture" or you just get pictures of food on a table .)


----------



## curiosone

I've always called a sideboard (of the kind shown by Tegs) a sideboard (not a buffet).  For me a buffet (or buffet table) is this: http://weddingbuffet.net/wp-content...-ideas-How-to-set-up-wedding-buffet-table.jpg

And I might add that I grew up calling a "cassettone" any of these:  chest of drawers, bureau, dresser (not to be confused with a "dressing table" (which my mum had - I might add that nowadays they are rarely seen).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

curiosone said:


> And I might add that I grew up calling a "cassettone" any of these:  chest of drawers, *bureau*, dresser (not to be confused with a "dressing table" (which my mum had - I might add that nowadays they are rarely seen).



This must be another US/UK difference then as I believe a bureau is not a chest of drawers in BrE but rather a writing desk.


----------



## london calling

Paulfromitaly said:


> This must be another US/UK difference then as I believe a bureau is not a chest of drawers in BrE but rather a writing desk.


Yes, you're quite right. A bureau is a (rather old-fashioned) desk (scrittoio)  in BE, not a chest of drawers.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

london calling said:


> Yes, you're quite right. A bureau is a (rather old-fashioned) desk (scrittoio)  in BE, not a chest of drawers.



Right, so how would AmE speakers call a writing desk?


----------



## JasonNPato

Paulfromitaly said:


> Would you please elaborate?
> 
> *Termine in italiano*: *credenza* (see photo)
> *Termine in AmE*: buffet
> *Termine in BrE*: sideboard / dresser



I wouldn't know what a buffet is, in AmE. More commonly, I think what you have in the picture would be called a china cabinet. However, china cabinets generally have a larger glass display. Nonetheless, if pressed to come up with a name for what you have in the picture, I'd still say "china cabinet"



Paulfromitaly said:


> Right, so how would AmE speakers call a writing desk?



We'd just call it a desk. It would be understood that it is for writing.



italtrav said:


> <<*Termine in italiano: *fegato (fig. per "coraggio")*
> Termine in AmE: *moxie*
> Termine in BrE: *bottle>>
> 
> Moxie was originally the trade name of a soft drink once sold as a tonic that, to paraphrase Garrison Keillor, gave shy folks the get-up-and-go to get up and do what's got to be done. It is still produced today in small quantities, but I don't think that the term today is anymore widespread than the soda, and I don't believe it can be used today except as self-consciously old-fashioned speech. However, I don't have a contemporary idiomatic alternative.



Perhaps a contemporary alternative would be "grit" or "spunk." I agree though - moxie is decidedly old-fashioned and would only be used if you are actively trying to sound old-fashioned.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

JasonNPato said:


> I wouldn't know what a buffet is, in AmE. More commonly, I think what you have in the picture would be called a china cabinet. However, china cabinets generally have a larger glass display. Nonetheless, if pressed to come up with a name for what you have in the picture, I'd still say "china cabinet"
> 
> 
> 
> .



Is it the same thing as a china hutch?


----------



## JasonNPato

Paulfromitaly said:


> Is it the same thing as a china hutch?


Yes, though hutch is very infrequently used. In AmE, most pieces of furniture with a small door are and shelves used for storage are called "cabinets." In the bathroom, we have a medicine cabinet or bathroom cabinet. In the kitchen, we have "kitchen cabinets" (though this one may also be called a cupboard), and, the furniture in which we keep and display china is called a china cabinet.

We really like the word "cabinet."


----------



## Tegs

We also have "china cabinets". There are not Welsh dressers though. 

We also call desks "desks", not "writing desks". 

I'm not sure if maybe the whole Welsh dresser issue is too obscure for our word list. The most I have ever talked about Welsh dressers is on this forum


----------



## batterpudding

*Termine in italiano*: motorino
*Termine in AmE*: motorbike
*Termine in BrE*: moped

Just an additional translation, (motor) scooter as Ashley suggests is also fine


----------



## wildan1

JasonNPato said:


> Yes, though hutch is very infrequently used. In AmE, most pieces of furniture with a small door are and shelves used for storage are called "cabinets." In the bathroom, we have a medicine cabinet or bathroom cabinet. In the kitchen, we have "kitchen cabinets" (though this one may also be called a cupboard), and, the furniture in which we keep and display china is called a china cabinet.
> 
> We really like the word "cabinet."


To me _cabinet_ suggests something that is built in or attached to the wall--not a piece of furniture. (But perhaps the AE difference between us is regional, if you are speaking from a Southerner's perspective vs. my northern/midwestern background).


----------



## JasonNPato

wildan1 said:


> To me _cabinet_ suggests something that is built in or attached to the wall--not a piece of furniture. (But perhaps the AE difference between us is regional, if you are speaking from a Southerner's perspective vs. my northern/midwestern background).



What would you call a non-attached cabinet, then? I agree that cabinet usually suggests something built-in or attached, but I think if I saw a cabinet-like object, that is, anything that has a small door with at least one shelf for storage, I'd still call it a cabinet. For example, I'm looking at my desk right now, and, instead of having a drawer, it has a cabinet, and, really, there is no other word I could imagine using except cabinet.

Funnily enough, I actually was raised in Southern US, so I am interested to see if there really is a regional difference.


----------



## curiosone

JasonNPato said:


> -..cabinet usually suggests something built-in or attached, but I think if I saw a cabinet-like object, that is, anything that has a small door with at least one shelf for storage, I'd still call it a cabinet. For example, I'm looking at my desk right now, and, instead of having a drawer, it has a cabinet, and, really, there is no other word I could imagine using except cabinet.



My antique bedside table corresponds to your definition of "cabinet," but I'd never call it a "bed-side cabinet."  And I might also call a "china cabinet" a "china closet" (if it's built-in, instead of attached or standing).  And while I may have a "kitchen cabinet" or "kitchen cupboard," if it's built-in (like a closet) I'd probably call it a pantry (in Italian:  "dispensa").


----------



## joanvillafane

I'm with Jason on this one - a china cabinet or china closet - both the same to me - is a free-standing piece of furniture, usually with glass doors on top, sometimes with drawers on the bottom, but there are many many styles and varieties.  This definition agrees with me: http://www.thefreedictionary.com/china+closet . I searched for "china cabinet" and got these:
https://www.google.com/search?q=chi...4YDgBw&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1313&bih=840


----------



## curiosone

joanvillafane said:


> I'm with Jason on this one - a china cabinet or china closet - both the same to me - is a free-standing piece of furniture, usually with glass doors on top, sometimes with drawers on the bottom, but there are many many styles and varieties.  This definition agrees with me: http://www.thefreedictionary.com/china+closet . I searched for "china cabinet" and got these:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=chi...4YDgBw&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1313&bih=840



I agree that's the usual sort of china cabinet, but I've seen built-in china closets in old-fashioned New England frame houses (one house even had a butler's pantry).  Just as I've seen old-fashioned pantries that were rooms (or larders) - not just furniture or closets.


----------



## mr cat

london calling said:


> Yes, you're quite right. A bureau is a (rather old-fashioned) desk (scrittoio) in BE, not a chest of drawers.



However a writing bureau is different from a desk in that it has a lid which covers the writing area. 
http://www.google.co.uk/search?safe...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=3TmVUfbaJK-60QHw_oCoCw


----------



## london calling

batterpudding said:


> *Termine in italiano*: motorino
> *Termine in AmE*: motorbike
> *Termine in BrE*: moped
> 
> Just an additional translation, (motor) scooter as Ashley suggests is also fine


Hello. 

There's a difference between a _scooter _and a _motorino_ in Italian, they're not the same thing. A _motorino_ is a _moped_ and a _scooter (Vespa) _is a.....(motor) _scooter_ (in BE at least, I can't speak for AE).

I haven't heard anyone say _motor scooter_ in years, however: it sounds a bit dated to me.


----------



## luway

*Termine in italiano*: sala / salotto / soggiorno
*Termine in AmE*: living room
*Termine in BrE*: sitting room / lounge / living room (eviterei 'drawing room' e 'parlor')


----------



## CPA

luway said:


> *Termine in italiano*: sala / salotto / soggiorno
> *Termine in AmE*: living room
> *Termine in BrE*: sitting room / lounge / living room (eviterei 'drawing room' e 'parlor')



In Inghilterra hanno anche importato il termine "family room" che mi risulta essere praticamente sinonimo. Dove si colloca?


----------



## wildan1

In AE _a family __room_ is different from _a living room: a family room_ (or _a den_) is a separate room in a larger house that usually has a TV and comfortable chairs. 
_
A living room_ is usually more formal; some families use it only to entertain guests.
_
A lounge _is not a room in a house in AE; it is either a place for relaxation in a hotel or public place, or a synonym for an upscale bar (e.g., _"cocktail lounge"_)


----------



## curiosone

CPA said:


> In Inghilterra hanno anche importato il termine "family room" che mi risulta essere praticamente sinonimo. Dove si colloca?


 
In accordance with Wildan1, I'd suggest the following changes (if our BE and Italian natives agree):

*Termine in italiano: sala / salotto 
Termine in AmE: living room, parlor *_(less used, but not defunct)_*
Termine in BrE: sitting room / living room 

Termine in italiano: soggiorno
Termine in AmE: family room, den
Termine in BrE:  lounge, family room*


----------



## luway

curiosone said:


> In accordance with Wildan1, I'd suggest the following changes (if our BE and Italian natives agree):
> 
> *Termine in italiano: sala / salotto
> Termine in AmE: living room, parlor *_(less used, but not defunct)_*
> Termine in BrE: sitting room / living room
> 
> Termine in italiano: soggiorno
> Termine in AmE: family room, den
> Termine in BrE:  lounge, family room*



Ciao 
Per me tutto  (fidavo giusto in voi per la parte inglese, con il mio precedente intervento volevo giusto portare qui qualcosa di cui non si era ancora discusso in modo da offrire ad altri l'occasione per comporre al meglio il lemma)


----------



## CPA

wildan1 said:


> In AE _a family __room_ is different from _a living room: a family room_ (or _a den_) is a separate room in a larger house that usually has a TV and comfortable chairs.
> _
> A living room_ is usually more formal; some families use it only to entertain guests.



Hmmm, I suspect in England we're dealing with estate agency gimmicks -- same thing, different word. My brother's new house has a so-called family room in lieu of a lounge, not as well as. And the kids are _not _allowed to trash it.

To me a lounge, or sitting room, has a TV, stereo, settees and comfortable armchairs. If you're lucky, a real fireplace too. A living room would be more informal, probably including a small table and chairs for a quick meal when you don't want to use the dining room. Something akin to a breakfast room. Now what would you call _that _in Italian? __


----------



## curiosone

CPA said:


> Hmmm, I suspect in England we're dealing with estate agency gimmicks -- same thing, different word. My brother's new house has a so-called family room in lieu of a lounge, not as well as. And the kids are _not _allowed to trash it.
> 
> To me a lounge, or sitting room, has a TV, stereo, settees and comfortable armchairs. If you're lucky, a real fireplace too. A living room would be more informal, probably including a small table and chairs for a quick meal when you don't want to use the dining room. Something akin to a breakfast room. Now what would you call _that _in Italian? __



Natives may correct me, but I've always heard _that_ called a "tinello."


----------



## Tegs

The room that has sofas in it is to me either a living room, a sitting room or a lounge. As far as I'm concerned, these are all synonyms and don't denote different sorts of rooms. 

 I've never heard the term "family room" before.


----------



## AshleySarah

For what it's worth, in Australia an informal living area with sofas and TV, often adjoining the kitchen, is called a "family room".  If you have another, separate, more formal room, it would be called a lounge.


----------



## Einstein

batterpudding said:


> *Termine in italiano*: motorino
> *Termine in AmE*: motorbike
> *Termine in BrE*: moped
> 
> Just an additional translation, (motor) scooter as Ashley suggests is also fine


As far as I remember, in BrE a motorbike is the same as a motorcycle, the big one (_motocicletta _in Italian). If the motorbike is the small one in AmE, what is the big one called?

Here's another one:
*Termine in italiano: bruttina
Termine in AmE: homely
Termine in BrE: plain
*In BrE a homely girl can be pretty, but in a domestic sort of way (I hope all this is politically correct!)


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> As far as I remember, in BrE a motorbike is the same as a motorcycle, the big one (_motocicletta _in Italian). If the motorbike is the small one in AmE, what is the big one called?
> 
> In BrE a homely girl can be pretty, but in a domestic sort of way (I hope all this is politically correct!)


Have you seen my comment on mopeds as well?

Regards "homely": I have always thought it was a polite way of saying "plain", I wouldn't mean "pretty" if I said "homely".


----------



## Einstein

london calling said:


> Have you seen my comment on mopeds as well? Yes, I saw that and agree with you. Do you agree with me about motorbikes?
> 
> Regards "homely": I have always thought it was a polite way of saying "plain", I wouldn't mean "pretty" if I said "homely". So you agree with the American meaning. I don't think I've ever used the word myself, but I've always understood it to mean attractive in a quiet sort of way, "non appariscente" as the Italians would say.


----------



## london calling

Yes, Einstein, I agree with you about "motorbikes".

Maybe you're right about _homely_, but if you say that to me I think  "peasant stock" (I know, that's definitely not PC!) It might well just be me, of course.


----------



## sound shift

*Termine in italiano: *risvolto dei pantaloni
*Termine in AmE: *pant cuffs
*Termine in BrE: *turn-ups


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Termine in italiano*: pastore tedesco
*Termine in AmE*: German Shepherd
*Termine in BrE*: Alsatian


----------



## wildan1

Paulfromitaly said:


> *Termine in italiano*: pastore tedesco
> *Termine in AmE*: German Shepherd
> *Termine in BrE*: Alsatian


----------



## sound shift

"German Shepherd" also occurs in BrE.


----------



## italtrav

sound shift said:


> *Termine in italiano: *risvolto dei pantaloni
> *Termine in AmE: *pant cuffs
> *Termine in BrE: *turn-ups



I would prefer to see "pants cuffs." The usage "pant" as part of a compound or phrase like "pant leg" or "pant cuff" is not entirely new (it seems to be several decades old now), but the more traditional AE form is to use "pants."


----------



## wildan1

sound shift said:


> "German Shepherd" also occurs in BrE.


…whereas _Alsatian_ has no meaning related to dogs to an AE ear.


----------



## Einstein

sound shift said:


> "German Shepherd" also occurs in BrE.


It was always German Shepherd in BrE until the First World War, then it wasn't fashionable to say "German" any more.

(They also changed the surname Saxe-Coburg to Windsor and Battenberg to Mountbatten.)


----------



## london calling

sound shift said:


> "German Shepherd" also occurs in BrE.


It does indeed: it's the "technical" name for an Alsatian dog (which many people still say, unless they're in the dog-breeding business).


----------



## curiosone

*Termine in italiano: **passepartout/passe-partout**
Termine in AmE: mat, passepartout
Termine in BrE: mount, passepartout/passe-partout
*_n.b.: "Passepartout" in AmE is less common, and in BrE is perhaps dated

_*Termine in italiano: cartoncino per passepartout**Termine in AmE: matting board, mounting board
Termine in BrE: mounting board

+ + + 
*


> Originariamente inviata da *Tegs*
> 
> I've never heard the term "family room" before.
Click to expand...


I think it's usually called a "den" nowadays.


----------



## london calling

curiosone said:


> *Termine in italiano: **passepartout/passe-partout**
> Termine in AmE: mat, passepartout
> Termine in BrE: mount, passepartout/passe-partout
> *_n.b.: "Passepartout" in AmE is less common, and in BrE is perhaps dated_


The only meaning for_ passe-partout _with which I am familar in BE is 'master key". I had no idea that it could mean _mount_!


----------



## alicip

Termine in italiano: atto di citazione
Termine in AmE: summons, citation
Termine in BrE: claim form
http://www.ehow.com/facts_7185980_definition-claim-form-law.html
http://legal-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/claim+form
http://definitions.uslegal.com/s/summons/


----------



## AshleySarah

alicip said:


> Termine in italiano: atto di citazione
> Termine in AmE: summons, citation
> Termine in BrE: claim form   ????????
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/facts_7185980_definition-claim-form-law.html
> http://legal-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/claim+form
> http://definitions.uslegal.com/s/summons/




Termine in BrE:   I believe it's "summons", not "claim form".

A claim form does not "call a person to attend Court".


----------



## Einstein

AshleySarah said:


> Termine in BrE:   I believe it's "summons", not "claim form".
> 
> A claim form does not "call a person to attend Court".


Yes, "summons" is right. A claim form is completely different and has nothing to do with courts.


----------



## alicip

Einstein said:


> Yes, "summons" is right. A claim form is completely different and has nothing to do with courts.


Perfect. Good to know that. Thanks.  
Because the Cambridge Dictionary says:
claim form = (LAW) in the UK, a document that is used to start a legal action in court
http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/business-english/claim-form
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Summons
http://books.google.it/books?id=e45...A#v=onepage&q=" claim form" "summons"&f=false


----------



## Blackman

E' così lungo che sta diventando difficile verificare se il contributo c'è già o meno...

Anyway, I remember what my first English teacher (more than 20 years ago...) told about:

*Termine in italiano: multa
Termine in AmE: ticket
Termine in BrE: fine

*...or vice-versa


----------



## rrose17

Blackman said:


> *Termine in italiano: multa
> Termine in AmE: ticket
> Termine in BrE: fine
> *...or vice-versa


As far as I know, ticket, over here, is to do solely with driving a vehicle. You get a speeding ticket, or a ticket for going through a red light, etc. You get fined for putting out your garbage on the wrong day (in some neighbourhoods) and never a ticket. I don't know how that compares with BE English.


----------



## wildan1

Blackman said:


> E' così lungo che sta diventando difficile verificare se il contributo c'è già o meno...
> 
> Anyway, I remember what my first English teacher (more than 20 years ago...) told about:
> 
> *Termine in italiano: multa
> Termine in AmE: ticket
> Termine in BrE: fine
> 
> *...or vice-versa


A ticket in AE is specifically for vehicular fines--speeding, parking, etc. The generic term in AE is also _fine._


----------



## curiosone

alicip said:


> Perfect. Good to know that. Thanks.
> Because the Cambridge Dictionary says:
> claim form = (LAW) in the UK, a document that is used to start a legal action in court
> http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/business-english/claim-form
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Summons
> http://books.google.it/books?id=e45...A#v=onepage&q=" claim form" "summons"&f=false



I think "claim form" (which I've also heard used in AmE) is the form filled out when "filing a claim" or "filing a complaint" - which may (or may not) lead to legal action.  But it isn't a summons, which is how a person is officially called to appear in court.

I may be mistaken, but a "claim form" might be something like those insurance forms carried in automobiles (in Italy), that get filled out in case two cars are in an accident (even without ending up in court).  But I've never owned a car in the States, so I'm not sure how it works, there.


----------



## alicip

curiosone said:


> I think "claim form" (which I've also heard used in AmE) is the form filled out when "filing a claim" or "filing a complaint" - which may (or may not) lead to legal action.  But it isn't a summons, which is how a person is officially called to appear in court.
> 
> I may be mistaken, but a "claim form" might be something like those insurance forms carried in automobiles (in Italy), that get filled out in case two cars are in an accident (even without ending up in court).  But I've never owned a car in the States, so I'm not sure how it works, there.



Ciao curio.  Well, in this case, it should be corrected on WR (and not only):
http://www.wordreference.com/enit/claim form
http://www.oxfordreference.com/view/10.1093/oi/authority.20110803095614532
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2382208
http://www.proz.com/kudoz/english_to_italian/law_general/3664009-claim_form.html
http://uk.practicallaw.com/6-383-4095
http://books.google.it/books?id=2ia...#v=onepage&q="claim form" english law&f=false
http://books.google.it/books?id=XhK...#v=onepage&q="claim form" english law&f=false


----------



## Einstein

I accept alicip's correction (post #80) that a claim form can also be a document for court action and if you initiate court action against someone, that person will have to appear in court. However, the summons is a _precise order_ to appear; this is not exactly the same thing as the claim form as defined in alicip's links. I don't believe there's any difference between AmE and BrE about this; we both say _summons_.
The only possible difference _might _come from some recent revision of procedures, but if that is so I don't think the new terminology has entered into popular parlance.


----------



## sound shift

*Termine in italiano: pendenza
Termine in AmE: grade
Termine in BrE: gradient

Termine in italiano: legge locale
Termine in AmE: ordinance
Termine in BrE: bylaw, by-law*


----------



## CPA

sound shift said:


> Termine in italiano: legge locale/ordinanza
> Termine in AmE: ordinance
> Termine in BrE: bylaw, by-law


----------



## sound shift

*Termine in italiano: *melassa
*Termine in AmE: *molasses
*Termine in BrE: *treacle

*Termine in italiano: *ritaglio
*Termine in AmE: *clipping
*Termine in BrE: *cutting


----------



## Einstein

> *Termine in italiano: melassa
> Termine in AmE: molasses
> Termine in BrE: treacle*


I think of "molasses" as a British term too; treacle ("golden syrup") is a more refined version, used in recipes, while molasses is the cruder type. I think that in BrE molasses and "black treacle" are the same thing.
Maybe the Americans can enlighten us about the exact use and appearance of what is molasses to them.


----------



## rrose17

Einstein said:


> I think of "molasses" as a British term too; treacle ("golden syrup") is a more refined version, used in recipes, while molasses is the cruder type. I think that in BrE molasses and "black treacle" are the same thing.
> Maybe the Americans can enlighten us about the exact use and appearance of what is molasses to them.


I only know treacle from fairy tales and British friends. Molasses or blackstrap molasses, I believe, are the terms in usage here.


----------



## Einstein

rrose17 said:


> I only know treacle from fairy tales and British friends. Molasses or blackstrap molasses, I believe, are the terms in usage here.


In that case we have:
*Termine in italiano: melassa
Termine in AmE: molasses
Termine in BrE: molasses/black treacle
*
while there is probably no Italian translation for "treacle". In fact I've never seen it on sale here, except possibly as "sciroppo di canna". Also googling "molasses" I see only the black variety. Maybe the golden type - treacle - isn't known in America?


----------



## london calling

I have to buy treacle in the UK! I can get UK-made golden syrup here, on occasion, however.

Here is a Wiki article about _golden syrup_. I quote: 

*Golden syrup* is a pale treacle.[1] It is a thick, amber-coloured form of inverted sugar syrup, made in the process of refining sugar cane or sugar beet juice into sugar, or by treatment of a sugar solution with acid. It is used in a variety of baking recipes and desserts. It has an appearance similar to honey, and is often used as a substitute for honey by people who do not eat honey.
Molasses, or dark treacle, has a richer colour than golden syrup, and a stronger, slightly bitter flavour.

I agree with your 'treacle' translation. As regards _golden syrup_, I have a feeling they say it in English a lot in Italy, but I see it is also translated as 'sciroppo di zucchero di canna' and that there are various recipes for the home-made variety on line. I have no idea what it is called in North America: I can't even remember ever seeing it on sale there (except in a expensive delicatessen which sold imported stuff, such as Italian coffee, pasta, etc.).

*Termine in italiano: golden syrup/sciroppo di zucchero di canna
Termine in AmE: ????
Termine in BrE: golden syrup*


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Termine in italiano: *sponda posteriore
*Termine in AmE: *tailgate
*Termine in BrE: *tailboard


----------



## WordsWordWords

Hi London!

Could what we use in the US (this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corn_syrup ) be an equivalent? It says:

The more general term glucose syrup is often used synonymously with corn syrup, since glucose syrup is in the United States most commonly made from corn starch. 

We have a product whose brand name is Karo syrup and it's available in light and dark versions, but like rrose for me treacle is something in British lore...  Molasses on the other hand is very dark and not as sweet as corn syrup. Used in gingerbread (pain d'epices), for example, which is not a very sweet cake.


----------



## alicip

london calling said:


> I have to buy treacle in the UK! I can get UK-made golden syrup here, on occasion, however.
> 
> Here is a Wiki article about _golden syrup_. I quote:
> 
> *Golden syrup* is a pale treacle.[1] It is a thick, amber-coloured form of inverted sugar syrup, made in the process of refining sugar cane or sugar beet juice into sugar, or by treatment of a sugar solution with acid. It is used in a variety of baking recipes and desserts. It has an appearance similar to honey, and is often used as a substitute for honey by people who do not eat honey.
> Molasses, or dark treacle, has a richer colour than golden syrup, and a stronger, slightly bitter flavour.
> 
> I agree with your 'treacle' translation. As regards _golden syrup_, I have a feeling they say it in English a lot in Italy, but I see it is also translated as 'sciroppo di zucchero di canna' and that there are various recipes for the home-made variety on line. I have no idea what it is called in North America: I can't even remember ever seeing it on sale there (except in a expensive delicatessen which sold imported stuff, such as Italian coffee, pasta, etc.).
> 
> *Termine in italiano: golden syrup/sciroppo di zucchero di canna
> Termine in AmE: ????
> Termine in BrE: golden syrup*



I'm not AmE but there a few sites (links below) saying that in the USA "golden syrup" is called "*light molasses*." Could you be so kind (AmE speakers) as to confirm whether this is true or not? Thank you very much. 
"*Light molasses* is considered an American  version of light treacle, and therefore of Golden Syrup, because it is  made in the same way as golden syrup by boiling down sugar cane.  According to The Cook's Thesaurus website on syrups, light molasses is  considered an equivalent for light treacle in most recipes."
http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f12/treacle-v-molasses-10305/
http://www.answers.com/topic/molasses
http://www.foodsubs.com/Syrups.html
http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/2027784


----------



## curiosone

You took the words out of my mouth, alicip! 
In the U.S. we do have *light and dark molasses* - the dark kind being really dark and strong, and the one generally used to make gingerbread, and the lighter one much milder, so I would think it equivalent to golden syrup.   

However I also agree with WordsWordsWords that in the States we're more likely to use corn syrup in cooking, when we don't want a strong molasses flavor.  

In Kentucky we also have *sorghum* - also made from corn, and nothing to do with "sorgo" - which is less syrupy and even more like honey.  
_{and if any Italians think sorghum - spread on bread like honey - __sounds unappetizing__, may I remind them that in the Modenese Appennines I have been served spreadable lard mixed with garlic, which I found extremely revolting?__}

_*Termine in italiano: melassa
Termine in AmE: dark molasses
Termine in BrE: molasses/black treacle

**Termine in italiano: golden syrup/sciroppo di zucchero di canna
Termine in AmE: light molasses
Termine in BrE: golden syrup
*
I did some research on sorghum - also called sorghum syrup or sorghum honey - which seems to be a specialty of the mountainous area of the Southeast, and found this...   http://www.ehow.com/info_8354347_comparison-sorghum-syrup-pure-honey.html  and this... http://www.ehow.com/facts_7161553_difference-between-molasses-sorghum_.html
It could certainly be used instead of golden syrup, but isn't actually made the same, and it's made from a different plant than what we know as sugar cane.


----------



## wildan1

_"light molasses"_ would be a near equivalent for BE _golden syrup_. But the reality is--we don't use golden syrup in the US the way it is used in the UK.

Over here we use corn syrup only for baking or candy-making,  and mostly use maple syrup for pancakes--these products are similar but certainly not identical if the goal is to provide translated equivalences.

PS: Yes, _sorghum_ is a regional specialty of the US southeast and southerly parts of the US Midwest (my grandfather used to pour it on top of his pie). 

Sorghum is made from the sweet sorghum grass, rather than from sugar cane (molasses or golden syrup) or corn (corn syrup).


----------



## london calling

WordsWordWords said:


> Molasses on the other hand is very dark and not as sweet as corn syrup. Used in gingerbread (pain d'epices), for example, which is not a very sweet cake.


We use also use treacle (dark molasses) in gingerbread.

As far as I know, _corn syrup_ isn't on sale in the Uk and no, from what I've read about it, it isn't the same as golden syrup. Your fellow natives suggest 'light molasses': whaddya reckon?


----------



## alicip

curiosone said:


> You took the words out of my mouth, alicip!
> In the U.S. we do have *light and dark molasses* - the dark kind being really dark and strong, and the one generally used to make gingerbread, and the lighter one much milder, so I would think it equivalent to golden syrup.
> 
> However I also agree with WordsWordsWords that in the States we're more likely to use corn syrup in cooking, when we don't want a strong molasses flavor.
> 
> In Kentucky we also have *sorghum* - also made from corn, and nothing to do with "sorgo" - which is less syrupy and even more like honey.
> _{and if any Italians think sorghum - spread on bread like honey - __sounds unappetizing__, may I remind them that in the Modenese Appennines I have been served spreadable lard mixed with garlic, which I found extremely revolting?__}
> 
> _*Termine in italiano: melassa
> Termine in AmE: dark molasses
> Termine in BrE: molasses/black treacle
> 
> **Termine in italiano: golden syrup/sciroppo di zucchero di canna
> Termine in AmE: light molasses
> Termine in BrE: golden syrup
> *
> I did some research on sorghum - also called sorghum syrup or sorghum honey - which seems to be a specialty of the mountainous area of the Southeast, and found this...   http://www.ehow.com/info_8354347_comparison-sorghum-syrup-pure-honey.html  and this... http://www.ehow.com/facts_7161553_difference-between-molasses-sorghum_.html
> It could certainly be used instead of golden syrup, but isn't actually made the same, and it's made from a different plant than what we know as sugar cane.



Thanks curio. 
I would like to add that I spoke with a couple of friends of mine on Skype today (American friends, of course), and they confirmed that "light molasses" is the equivalent of "golden syrup". They told me that it is also called *sweet molasses *or *mild molasses *in some other parts of the USA.
In addition, they told me that there is another type of molasses in the USA : *blackstrap molasses* that comes from the third       and final boiling. 
To satisfy my curiosity, I read a very interesting article about this type of molasses here: http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?dbid=118&tname=foodspice


----------



## WordsWordWords

Hiya London,

Dark molasses = treacle -- nice to see that one works

As for light molasses for golden syrup, I agree with wildan1 -- well done! 

Here's another term:

*Termine in italiano: uscita
Termine in AmE: exit
Termine in BrE: way out

*Hope I'm not repeating a previous contribution!


----------



## Tegs

We don't use way out in BrE, we use exit same as in AmE


----------



## WordsWordWords

> We don't use way out in BrE, we use exit same as in AmE



Hi Tegs,

OK maybe I am confused or should have been more specific. I'm AE, but I am in England as I write this and I've noticed that getting off the train (Underground, tube) there are signs that say "Way Out" but that in an equivalent context in the US would say "Exit"

Can you help me out?


----------



## Tegs

I guess it depends on the context. For example, I've never seen a fire exit with the sign "way out" on it - it's always got an "exit" sign. On the motorway, there are only ever "exits", never ways out  

You could say both are ok in BrE, but they aren't always interchangeable.


----------



## wildan1

I also have noticed _"Way Out"_ signs in the UK in the tube, in theaters, public buildings, etc. -- it always brings a smile to an American's face, because _way out_ only means on thing to us--bizarre, crazy.  

So it sounds like_ exit_ is universal, whereas _way out_ is strictly BE.


----------



## WordsWordWords

Or more specifically we could say that "Way Out" is BE to indicate where to leave a structure or building, yes?

@ wildan1: 





> _way out only means one thing to us--bizarre, crazy.  _


 Glad you put that out there....


----------



## Einstein

I haven't been to a cinema in Britain for over 30 years, but I'd expect to see "exit".
I think we use "exit" over a door, while we say "way out" to indicate something longer, a route to follow; it's the way to get to the... exit.
A boss would say to his secretary, "Please show Mr Smith the way out" (EDIT: in other words, how to leave the building).


----------



## Tegs

WordsWordWords said:


> Or more specifically we could say that "Way Out" is BE to indicate where to leave a structure or building, yes?



But that can also be an Exit  And yes, maybe this is just the Brits being kind enough to signal to all foreigners that they are crazy


----------



## sound shift

"Uscita" can refer to a difficult situation, according to our house dictionary, and I have seen both AmE and BrE use "way out" in that context.


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> I think we use "exit" over a door, while we say "way out" to indicate something longer, a route to follow; it's the way to get to the... exit.
> A boss would say to his secretary, "Please show Mr Smith the way out" (EDIT: in other words, how to leave the building).


Yes,  true, we use 'way out' in  car parks and in tube stations that way, Jon. I would also expect to see 'exit' written over a door (or an exit!)., rather than 'way out'.  And a fire exit is a fire exit... 

Look at all these way out signs! And no, wildan, I don't mean crazy signs!


----------



## curiosone

alicip said:


> Thanks curio.
> I would like to add that I spoke with a couple of friends of mine on Skype today (American friends, of course), and they confirmed that "light molasses" is the equivalent of "golden syrup". They told me that it is also called *sweet molasses *or *mild molasses *in some other parts of the USA.
> In addition, they told me that there is another type of molasses in the USA : *blackstrap molasses* that comes from the third       and final boiling.
> 
> To satisfy my curiosity, I read a very interesting article about this type of molasses here: http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?dbid=118&tname=foodspice



Thanks for the link, Alicip!    I didn't know how blackstrap molasses was made, nor WHY it was so healthy (full of iron, etc), but I do know it's generally used the same way as "dark molasses" or "treacle" - and has (as far as I'm concerned) pretty much the same taste - though perhaps stronger.  I certainly don't recommend eating spoons of it, but it makes great gingerbread!  Wish I could find it here in Italy... (even maple syrup comes in tiny, expensive bottles).


----------



## alicip

curiosone said:


> Thanks for the link, Alicip!    I didn't know how blackstrap molasses was made, nor WHY it was so healthy (full of iron, etc), but I do know it's generally used the same way as "dark molasses" or "treacle" - and has (as far as I'm concerned) pretty much the same taste - though perhaps stronger.  I certainly don't recommend eating spoons of it, but it makes great gingerbread!  Wish I could find it here in Italy... (even maple syrup comes in tiny, expensive bottles).



You are welcome.  When I was a boy, I used to have a spoon of blackstrap molasses three-four times a week. I do not know whether it can be still found in the Italian stores or not.


----------



## london calling

alicip said:


> You are welcome.  When I was a boy, I used to have a spoon of blackstrap molasses three-four times a week. I do not know whether it can be still found in the Italian stores or not.



The BBC says (here) that _blackstrap molasses_ is called 'black treacle' in BE (always trust the BBC!), so this is (technically) incorrect

*Termine in italiano: melassa
Termine in AmE: dark molasses
Termine in BrE: molasses/black treacle
*
and should be

*Termine in italiano: melassa
Termine in AmE: blackstrap molasses
Termine in BrE: black treacle
*
 and

*Termine in italiano: melassa
Termine in AmE: dark molasses
Termine in BrE: treacle*

But....how do we differentiate between _black treacle _and _blackstrap molasses_ in Italian?


----------



## alicip

london calling said:


> The BBC says (here) that _blackstrap molasses_ is called 'black treacle' in BE (always trust the BBC!), so this is (technically) incorrect
> 
> *Termine in italiano: melassa
> Termine in AmE: dark molasses
> Termine in BrE: molasses/black treacle
> *
> and should be
> 
> *Termine in italiano: melassa
> Termine in AmE: blackstrap molasses
> Termine in BrE: black treacle
> *
> and
> 
> *Termine in italiano: melassa
> Termine in AmE: dark molasses
> Termine in BrE: treacle*
> 
> But....how do we differentiate between _black treacle _and _blackstrap molasses_ in Italian?



Hi LC. 
BBC is wrong this time. 
There  are *three grades* of molasses: *mild or first or light molasses, dark or black or second  molasses, and blackstrap molasses*. 
To make molasses, which is pure sugar cane juice, the sugar cane plant  is harvested and stripped of its leaves. Its juice is extracted from the  canes, usually by crushing or mashing. The juice is boiled to  concentrate and promote the crystallization of the sugar.* The results of  this first boiling and removal of sugar crystal is first molasses*,  which has the highest sugar content because comparatively little sugar  has been extracted from the juice. *Second molasses is created from a  second boiling* and sugar extraction, and has a slight bitter tinge to  its taste. *The third boiling of the sugar syrup gives blackstrap  molasses*. The majority of sucrose from the original juice has  been crystallized but black strap molasses is still mostly sugar by  calories; however, unlike refined sugars, it contains significant  amounts of vitamins and minerals. Blackstrap molasses is a source  of calcium, magnesium, potassium and iron. One tablespoon  provides up to 20 percent of the daily value of each of those  nutrients. Blackstrap is often sold as a health supplement, as  well as being used in the manufacture of cattle feed, and for other  industrial uses. Those who enjoy the taste of molasses on its own often  enjoy blackstrap molasses the most.

P.S. - difficile differenziare in inlgese, figuriamoci in italiano. Ora vedo se riesco a parlare con qualche amico che si occupa della produzione di zucchero di canna. 
Vedi anche qui: 
http://www.ochef.com/316.htm 

*Edit*: Mi dicono che si può parlare di *melassa bianca* (o *chiara*) quando ci si riferisce a quella ottenuta dalla prima estrazione, mentre si parla di *melassa scura* per quella di seconda estrazione. I pochissimi produttori che fanno "blackstrap molasses" (quella ottenuta dalla terza estrazione) la chiamano *melassa nera*.


----------



## london calling

The BBC is wrong only in part. They say this about blackstrap treacle:

_This is the British term for uncrystallised dark syrup, known as dark or blackstrap molasses elsewhere. It is the almost-black residue gathered from the late stages of the sugar refining process after the sugar has been removed, and is less sweet than other types of treacle. It has a thick, viscous consistency, and is rich in vitamins, minerals and iron. It gives a distinctively dark colour, burnt caramel flavour and moisture to baked dishes._

They are wrong when they say that black treacle is known as dark treacle elsewhere, but the description they give is quite definitely of black treacle/blackstrap treacle, not of treacle.


----------



## DearPrudence

As it gave rise to a heated debate in a Sp-En thread, that went on in the English Only forum (and as I don't think it was discussed)

*Termine in italiano: *bacinella per lavare i piatti (?)*
Termine in AmE: *dishpan*
Termine in BrE: *washing-up bowl


----------



## WordsWordWords

Prompted by DearPrudence, I came up with this one -- though I'm aware there may be other variants on both sides of the pond.
*

Termine in italiano: Detersivo per bucato

Termine in AmE: Laundry detergent/soap

Termine in BrE: **Washing powder *


----------



## Tegs

Freccia is already in as indicator in BE and turn signal in AE, but I've just heard the term 'blinker' on an American programme, so I think that should be added (blinkers in BE are paraocchi - those things you put on horses).


----------



## WordsWordWords

Tegs said:


> Freccia is already in as indicator in BE and *turn signal* in AE, but I've just heard the term '*blinker*' on an American programme, so I think that should be added (blinkers in BE are paraocchi - those things you put on horses).



 I agree, though I would add that given the geographic enormity of the US, the two terms could be more (or less) heard depending on the region and/or setting. I found this: (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automotive_lighting#Turn_signals) 

...formally called "directional indicators" or "directional signals", and informally known as "directionals", "blinkers", "indicators" or "flashers" (But for "flashers" I would think of hazard lights for a stopped vehicle -- Italian "quattro frecce" -- more than something indicating a vehicle is turning.)


----------



## curiosone

What kind of Kentuckian would I be, if I couldn't supply racehorse terminology? *

Termine in italiano: paraocchi
Termine in AmE: blinkers, blinders
Termine in BrE: blinkers*


----------



## sound shift

*Termine in italiano: *ufficio degli oggetti smarriti
*Termine in AmE: *Lost and Found
*Termine in BrE: *lost property office


----------



## Einstein

sound shift said:


> *Termine in italiano: *ufficio degli oggetti smarriti
> *Termine in AmE: *Lost and Found
> *Termine in BrE: *lost property office


Hmm... Well, "lost and found" is just a more informal version of "lost property". Are you sure it's not used in the UK?


----------



## sound shift

In the US, they talk about "_the _Lost and Found", which is a place. I have never heard a BrE speaker say, "the Lost and Found".


----------



## Einstein

OK, well, here's another one:
*Termine in italiano: *stazione ferroviaria*
Termine in AmE: *train station*
Termine in BrE: *railway station

I'll just check that it hasn't already been said!


----------



## sound shift

"Train station" is spreading like wildfire in the UK. You even find it on the front of some of the buses round here.


----------



## WordsWordWords

@ sound shift:
Indeed, I spent two weeks in England last month and I saw "train station" quite a bit...


*Termine in italiano: avere (nel senso di possedere)
Termine in AmE: have
**Termine in BrE: have got*

I have heard that the BrE form "have got" is giving way to the AE "have" in England.

Can any BrE users comment on this?

I'd like to add this: 

*Termine in italiano: cedere/dare la  precedenza
Termine in AmE: yield
Termine in BrE: give way
*
I also noticed this on my trip --  the white inverted triangle with the red border.


----------

